# Night in the City



## coyo (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Bynx (Feb 1, 2011)

Excellent. I would just like to see more of the image.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 1, 2011)

really great shot, yeah a wider angle would be even better


----------



## coyo (Feb 2, 2011)

thanx for the comments.


----------



## myshkin (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice shot, I like the processing in it.


----------



## Drake (Feb 2, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Excellent. I would just like to see more of the image.


Exactly. You've captured a great moment, with the warm orange lights in all of the windows and the cold blue background. It really makes the shot interesting.


----------



## Compaq (Feb 5, 2011)

Please tell me, how many exposures did you take for this shot? I find HDR intriguing. One of the sky and one of the buildings? Two of sky and two of buildings?

Thanks  Awesome shot and pp.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 5, 2011)

The orange... and the sky make it looks sort of Armageddon-ish! lol


----------



## Provo (Feb 5, 2011)

This is a nice image I like the depth of field it offers so many details


----------



## Undo (Feb 5, 2011)

Excellent shot!


----------



## Flower Child (Feb 6, 2011)

Brilliant. Award-winner. Perfectly executed. I wouldn't mind this on my wall.


----------



## coyo (Feb 8, 2011)

Many thnx for the comments,,3 shots,,5D MrkII,Photomatix


----------



## mortovismo (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful image!


----------

